
Ask HN: When to choose AWS over a more typical VPS provider? - throwawayhost
Our startup needs to move the hosting for our web app from a dev shop&#x27;s physical server into the cloud.<p>The app runs a pretty standard Linux&#x2F;Apache&#x2F;MySQL&#x2F;Java stack, doesn&#x27;t have any serious computation or storage requirements, and targets a very niche market; 25 concurrent users would be the absolute maximum load expected for the next 6-12 months. It needs to be accessible 24 hours a day, but it&#x27;s also no big deal if the app is down for a minute during a deploy.<p>The dev shop keeps pushing AWS, but I&#x27;ve heard enough horror stories about hidden charges and billing overages that I&#x27;m wary. Given the minimal load on the server, it doesn&#x27;t seem like we&#x27;d need the scalability of Elastic Beanstalk or the storage of S3.<p>Are there any considerations I&#x27;m missing? How would you choose a host in this situation?
======
tr3nx
If you have any linux experience I would recommended using DigitalOcean for
your VPS. Their lowest tier server is plenty to run what you are looking to
use it for, for only $5/month (No hidden fees). Even with just following a
couple of their setup tutorials you would have a solid server that you have
full control over, and if you are feeling generous you could even signup with
my referral code and get $10 credit (Which would be two free months):
[https://m.do.co/c/77c33ef2ad6e](https://m.do.co/c/77c33ef2ad6e)

